# Back from the Dead



## Blake Bowden (Aug 18, 2010)

Man and his ever nagging wife went on vacation
to Jerusalem. While they were there, the wife became ill and died.

The undertaker told the husband, "You can have shipped home for 5,000 Euros or $5,600 USD, OR
you can bury her here in the Holy Land for $150.00."

The man thought about it and told him he would just have her shipped home.

The undertaker asked, "Why would you spend so much money to ship your wife home when it would be so
wonderful to be buried here, and you would only spend $150.00 dollars?"

The man replied, "Long ago a man died and was buried here, and three days later he rose from the dead."

"I just can't take that CHANCE!"


----------

